# Tour Stage 20: 120k



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

The Pinball Wizard has such a supple cadence. There was not much doubting Wiggins would punch his maillot jaune ticket en route to Chartres. Mapping out his victorious ride, his nearest competitor was teammate Froome. Incredible rides by both Sky riders.

I can't help but feel bad for LL Sanchez. Two days in a row he seemingly has a win. But a head shaking performance by others leaves him grinning in disbelief.

And so we head to the world's most televised club ride. I remember he first time I watched the final stage of le Tour. I thought it would incredibly exciting. I think I watched about 2 hours before I turned the channel. While I do like to see all the fun photo ops, the riders goofing off, the champagne toasts and the cool paint jobs, it is just too long and slow until they get to Paris. It's a pity most average people will turn in and see that. However, now that I know le Tour better, that final ride is fun. 

I am looking forward to the pimped Pinarello Wiggins will be riding. I want to see who leads the group on the parade la into Paris. Will it be Hincapie? Will it be Vino? Will it be a break? HA! Will Hincapie ride his boisterous BMC?

But my favorite part is the circuit through Paris. Watching the riders hug the gutter to hide from the pave. Did you know les Champs-Elysees is a false flat? I love watching them get eaten up by the tunnel. The camera swooping around the Luxor Obelisk and fountain at Place de la Concorde. Once filled with crowds cheering as royalty was beheaded, the square now holds crowds that cheer as men ride by on bicycles.

The last three laps is where it all comes together. Three Sundays of racing ends in a furious lunge. Cavendish has owned this stretch of pave. Will he own it again? 










_i will be away for a while. i just wanted to say it has been great having everyone contribute during this tour. it wasnt the most exciting tour, but there were some things to debate. we got to see a british winner, two teams with two riders that could win, sagan prove his prowess, tacks on the road, former french joke win the polka dots, and what could be the fall of radioshack. and postal for that matter. there were many side stories this year, but for americans the best two were hincapie and tejay. The Boy is very excited an american has won the young rider jersey.

for those regulars that hang out in this forum, thanks for sticking with me. i am not an expert on pro cycling, and you help keep me true. for those that only drop in for july, thanks for coming! i would like to invite you to stick around. at least come back in the spring for the classics. those races are NEVER predictable. the more you hang out here, the more you learn. and that actually helps your riding. true, you may not race, but you will pick up tips that make your riding more enjoyable. 

the olympics are coming up and i might be here for that. i dont usually stick around for the vuelta, but i may drop in now and again this year. especially if they somehow allow contador to ride.
thanks everyone!_


----------



## wtfbbq (Apr 5, 2012)

Cav.

Sky wants to own this tour and taking the sprint on the Champs will end it with style.

I hope that Griepel can give him a run for his money though. Sagan for third.


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

Cav. 

Question is: will anyone else be in the shot?


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Farrar!

(Hey, I can dream, right?)

I predict Cav will show such and explosiveness of power and speed at the finish tomorrow that he will win both the stage AND the Olympic gold with the single sprint.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

Cav, Goss, Griepel, then Sagan.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Cav .


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

Cav. He deserves it for carrying more bottles than a barmaid in 3 weeks.

And IF he gets it he'll be the sprinter with the most tdf stage wins of all time. At 27. As a Brit Wiggo winning is great to boost cyclings profile in this country but Cav will go down as one of the greatest ever.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Once again, thanks, Welty for your daily recaps/predictions threads. It just wouldn't be the same around here without them. You can never retire, I hope you realize that. 

Once again, we also sadly reach the end of The Silly Season. I will miss coming in here and goofing off. It's sure been a nice break in the mundane and the seriousness of real life! 

Prediction for tomorrow? 

Why Farrar, of course.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Pretty sure Cav will win but Vino will try.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

thechriswebb said:


> Pretty sure Cav will win but Vino will try.


if there were bonus points at the sprint vino would take them just to remind levi.


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Once again, thanks, Welty for your daily recaps/predictions threads. It just wouldn't be the same around here without them. You can never retire, I hope you realize that.
> 
> Once again, we also sadly reach the end of The Silly Season. I will miss coming in here and goofing off. It's sure been a nice break in the mundane and the seriousness of real life!
> 
> ...


Seconded. Without your profiles I'd have to toil through the horrific official site and it provides a great central discussion point.

Chapeau


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

weltyed;4015714Did you know les Champs-Elysees is a false flat?[/QUOTE said:


> Yes... from the Arc, it looks pretty flat, but from the Place de la Concorde it shows its face.
> 
> Yet, there are cyclists all year long doing the pilgrimage to one of the sacred places of cycling.
> 
> ...


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

Predict that the strava KOM will fall.

Strava Segment | TDF Finish Circuit


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Sky will stamp their authority on the race. They will take over the peloton, Wiggins will lead into about last 1KM when Boss Hog will launch Cav to victory


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Looking back on previous finishes, Cav just seems to know the finish. He won by tons in the past here. I think you might just see the yellow jersey pulling the classy leadout again.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm hoping Wiggo >>>>Boss Hog>>>>Eisel>>>>CAVENDISH!!!!

If it happens I'm puuting yellow handlebar tape on my Dogma.


----------



## tazzmacd (Feb 24, 2012)

Wiggins has already said that he will do what ever he can do deliver Cav to the win to be the first person to ever win 4 times on the Champs-Elysees.

I think Wiggins will be one of the very last people to lead out Cav for the sprint finish for him to get this title. With Cav's performance yesterday,there is no doubt he is ready for the sprint tomorrow. Only question for me is how much Wiggins will play in that. I am predicting that Wiggins will be the best lead out man that he can possibly be for Cav tomorrow.

Going to be exciting finish.

On a side note, Thank you Weltyed for doing all the work to post these each day. Appreciate the effort you put in to make sure each stage is posted for us to comment on.


----------



## Skewer (Sep 13, 2011)

Sagan for the final stage win. What a way to end the TDF with a Sagan celebration that has been caged inside and waiting to be showed to the world.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

Sagan has about a zero chance of winning tomorrow. There are three sprinters who are clearly faster than Sagan.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I'd love another win from Sagan but that's a stage for Cav.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Watch the last 45 minutes or so....the rest is not worth watching. 

To me the crazy part is always the late breaks in the final laps and the turn at the top.......amazing there are not more wrecks there.

Love to see a late break stay away, but it's unlikely. 

Len


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*Thanks, WeltyEd! en Paris: -Cav = human rocket*

Thanks, WeltyEd! en Paris: -Cav = human rocket


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Go Jens!


----------



## Skewer (Sep 13, 2011)

Sagan! Sagan! Sagan!


----------



## grandprix (Jul 8, 2012)

Masterful sprint from Cav, another from distance.


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

Sagan is going to win green jerseys galore for his ability to get over hills but in a pure bunch sprint nobody can live with Cav. Goss pulled out of the slimpstream and went backwards. Unbelievable!


----------



## Skewer (Sep 13, 2011)

Sagan wanted the porsche bad.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Rogers>>>>Wiggo>>>>Edvald>>>>CAVENDISH!!!!

All the way from the last corner--shows what a benefit experience is. That's got to be the longest sprint he has ever done, all alone with nobody around him. :thumbsup:


----------



## MRFIXALL4 (May 19, 2003)

Sagan definately shows he can outsprint Cav. He came from way back and made it to second place. The reason Sagan didn't beat him is because he doesn't position himself and the ran out of time. But it really looked to me like Sagan gave it Cavendish in the end and wasn't going to pass him.


----------



## grandprix (Jul 8, 2012)

Wiggins should be earning loads of respect, repeatedly putting the yellow into a sprint train.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Supermanx!!

View attachment 261357


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

I wasn't a fan of Wiggns at the start of the Tour, but I can say that he's earned plenty of respect from me.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

PJay said:


> Thanks, WeltyEd! en Paris: -Cav = human rocket


+1

Could not have asked for a better finish, Cav 1st and Sagan 2nd and what a sprint catching and passing Goss!! Head to head and both fresh, Sagan will take Cav in a few years, if not sooner. Then again Cavs rocket like sprint in stage 18 was nothing short of awe inspiring.

Got to be honest deep down inside I was rooting for Vino to take one more Paris stage before retirement, he didn’t even try :nonod:

Good job Sky! Still not the HTC lead out train but still very good.

Wiggins this was your year, had you not had the safety net of the time trials we would have had a much different tour. I find it disappointing that we can have a tour winner that did not win a single non time trial stage.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

MRFIXALL4 said:


> Sagan definately shows he can outsprint Cav.












He beat Cav in a sprint where Cav actually tried a grand total of zero times this Tour.


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

MRFIXALL4 said:


> Sagan definately shows he can outsprint Cav. He came from way back and made it to second place. The reason Sagan didn't beat him is because he doesn't position himself and the ran out of time. But it really looked to me like Sagan gave it Cavendish in the end and wasn't going to pass him.


Hmmmm. Sagan gave it to Cav? Cav eased up over the line


----------



## LWP (Jun 6, 2006)

MRFIXALL4 said:


> Sagan definately shows he can outsprint Cav. He came from way back and made it to second place. The reason Sagan didn't beat him is because he doesn't position himself and the ran out of time. But it really looked to me like Sagan gave it Cavendish in the end and wasn't going to pass him.


Tell yourself whatever you need to. If Sagan could have won that sprint, he would have won that sprint.


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for the great stage previews, Weltyed!!!!


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

Where have they found this British woman from? Didn't we have anyone else we could send over?!

I get the fat lady singing to signify the end but really!


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

Sagan still gets the Porsche...

Sagan Set To Win Porsche In Paris | Cyclingnews.com

Hey Paolo Zani, get the kid a Carrera GT eh, at the very least a 911 Turbo S.

BTW WTF is Maurice Greene doing there?

Oh and Wiggins is crying cause his national anthem just got butchered, who was singing that Mrs.Bucket?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

"We're going to draw the raffle tickets now..." LOL he never lost his sense of humor!

Lots of gorgeous podium girls too! Best were the ones up there with Cav, they towered over him.


----------



## givethepigeye (Aug 23, 2009)

So, who was the guy that gave TJ his white jersey on the podium again? In a t-shirt and gym shorts?


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

mtnroadie said:


> Hey Paolo Zani, get the kid a Carrera GT eh, at the very least a 911 Turbo S.


No wait, get him a nice Cayenne limit its speed to granny speeds and install as many air bags as possible, we dont want anything to happen to him


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Sagan was only gaining on Cav in the end because Cav started his sprint early.


----------



## cq20 (Mar 24, 2007)

roddjbrown said:


> *Where have they found this British woman from*? Didn't we have anyone else we could send over?!
> 
> I get the fat lady singing to signify the end but really!


Don't know but they should return her asap. Truely grotesque :yikes:


----------



## grandprix (Jul 8, 2012)

givethepigeye said:


> So, who was the guy that gave TJ his white jersey on the podium again? In a t-shirt and gym shorts?


Supposedly the US Ambassador. Maybe he woke up at the last minute.


----------



## cq20 (Mar 24, 2007)

thechriswebb said:


> Sagan was only gaining on Cav in the end because Cav started his sprint early.


... and Cav was freewheeling over the line


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

givethepigeye said:


> So, who was the guy that gave TJ his white jersey on the podium again? In a t-shirt and gym shorts?


No kidding. That should have been a representative of the US embassy, but I don't know who. Obviously the ambassador didn't find participating to be all that important.

Where ever does that ugly, uncultured American stereotype come from? :mad2:


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

givethepigeye said:


> So, who was the guy that gave TJ his white jersey on the podium again? In a t-shirt and gym shorts?


Maurice Green. He's also doing crappy interviews, he's got no clue and shouldn't be there.

Eek he just asked Wiggo if he wanted a gold Olympic medal to go with his gold jersey. :mad2:


----------



## Skewer (Sep 13, 2011)

Cycling is over. Please play "give me that one shining moment"


----------



## givethepigeye (Aug 23, 2009)

^wow - just trying to confirm what I thought I had heard. Headshake


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

cq20 said:


> Don't know but they should return her asap. Truely grotesque :yikes:


No chance, we don't want her back. They can keep her and that skirt


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

superjesus said:


> I wasn't a fan of Wiggns at the start of the Tour, but I can say that he's earned plenty of respect from me.


Wiggo quoted on the BBC TDF website today: "In a sporting sense it's my greatest sporting achievement. I've just won the Tour. What else is there bigger than that? I'm determined not to let it change me. I'm not into celebrity life, red carpet, all that rubbish. I go home and I have to clean up dog muck and that's incredibly grounding."

Well, he cleaned up this summer! He has his moments of petulance like everyone else, but I think he's a diamond geezer. As a fellow Brit I'm proud. :thumbsup: 


*
*


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

grandprix said:


> Supposedly the US Ambassador. Maybe he woke up at the last minute.



Looked like he dressed himself for a trip to Wal Mart. 

I was appalled.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

So a fine lady comes out and sings Britain's national anthem for Bradley and country, who just won the biggest bike race in the world, and some here are making crude jokes because she wasn't "hot" like the "podium girls." 

As a woman I find it a bit offensive. Whatever.

Hats off to Wiggins. I don't find him the most "engaging" to watch race, but it seems he has a huge amount of respect for the race, his fellow riders, and fans. Not at all a megalomaniac. 

OK. I like him. 

See yoos all next year.


----------



## cq20 (Mar 24, 2007)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> So a fine lady comes out and sings Britain's national anthem for Bradley and country, who just won the biggest bike race in the world, and some here are making crude jokes because she wasn't "hot" like the "podium girls."
> 
> As a woman I find it a bit offensive. Whatever.
> 
> ...


In my case it was her caterwauling and OTT dress that I found offensive and if she had been "hot" like the "podium girls." it would have been equally offensive.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I was afraid Cav started his sprint too early. That's why Sagan got that close. But he held on, and fantastic job too.


----------



## DIABLOS123 (Mar 14, 2012)

The black American on stage was Maurice Green as said he was the Olympics 100m champion in 2000.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Maurice Green.


This Maurice Green?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6xNopzHfZM


----------



## Aindreas (Sep 1, 2010)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> So a fine lady comes out and sings Britain's national anthem for Bradley and country, who just won the biggest bike race in the world, and some here are making crude jokes because she wasn't "hot" like the "podium girls."
> 
> *As a woman I find it a bit offensive. Whatever.*
> 
> ...


Honestly, how do you ladies deal with all of the objectification, sexism, inequality, etc.? If I were a chick I'd be super pissed just with the knuckle-dragging comments online, to say nothing of the more serious IRL crap you all encounter.


----------



## LWP (Jun 6, 2006)

Aindreas said:


> Honestly, how do you ladies deal with all of the objectification, sexism, inequality, etc.? If I were a chick I'd be super pissed just with the knuckle-dragging comments online, to say nothing of the more serious IRL crap you all encounter.


Well if they're not offended by a little creative arse kissing, you're golden.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I got nothing against the fat lady that the fact she sang very badly


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

grandprix said:


> Supposedly the US Ambassador. Maybe he woke up at the last minute.


Nope. The US Ambassador to France is this guy.



danl1 said:


> No kidding. That should have been a representative of the US embassy, but I don't know who. Obviously the ambassador didn't find participating to be all that important.
> 
> Where ever does that ugly, uncultured American stereotype come from? :mad2:


I agree completely. Sadly, I must spread more rep to the undeserving before I can give it to you again.



DIABLOS123 said:


> The black American on stage was Maurice Green as said he was the Olympics 100m champion in 2000.


Thank you. Paul and Phil couldn't seem to figure it out. Must have been too overwhelmed with emotion over a Brit winning the tour. Mr. Green still should have showed some respect by dressing appropriately for the event.


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

*Thanks*

Weltyed, thanks again for organizing the stage threads. They are a must-check during July.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Ditto all the thanks, Weltyed. Your threads are so much better than using the Tour website for information!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

LWP said:


> Well if they're not offended by a little creative arse kissing, you're golden.



I've never known Aindreas to be an "arse kisser" to anyone.

He's just sensible, and kind to people in general. 


For me, I really enjoyed the ceremonies, and even Wiggins himself got a little misty-eyed during the singing of his national anthem...and I doubt that was because the singer was "plump" (not a size zero podium girl) or because of her dress, or because of her singing abilities. 

I thought it was very nice.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

atpjunkie said:


> Sky will stamp their authority on the race. They will take over the peloton, Wiggins will lead into about last 1KM when Boss Hog will launch Cav to victory


Nice prediction!!! It happened exactly as you said, atp!


----------



## cq20 (Mar 24, 2007)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> For me, I really enjoyed the ceremonies, and even Wiggins himself got a little misty-eyed during the singing of his national anthem...and I doubt that was because the singer was "plump" (not a size zero podium girl) or because of her dress, or because of her singing abilities.
> 
> I thought it was very nice.


Well here is a typical view from a Brit cycling forum



> I've waited years for our anthem to be played at the end of the Tdf. I was looking forward to hearing it then up pops Leslie bloody Garrett with her high pitched, no tune rubbish!..and that dress! what an embarrassment. BW looked as if to say "what the hell is she doing here"!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

yes indeed that anthem was awful

here is Wiggo's reaction to it


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

Sagan wins three stages: what a break out year for him. He'll be a star for years.

Griepel wins three stages: This is a career year for him and a very successful Tour for his team.

Cav wins three stages: What a terrible Tour for him. He should probably switch teams.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks W-Ed for the summaries, and thanks all for the conversation...

Nice touch to have Big George and Chris Horner out in front when they hit the Champs...

And loved, loved, loved to see Jens take teh fight to the bunch--and they stayed away for the equivalent of an eternity at those speeds, and on that course.

Perfect setup by Wiggo and Boss Hog--and Cavendish for the close.

Good Tour, I thought--even with the Sky/GC dominance.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

weltyed thanks for posting these threads. you're the best! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

*weltyed* Another thanks for your summaries; well appreciated.

(Sorry for the belated thanks but as a Brit, I am still trying to recover from that appalling assault on our national anthem. From the photo, Brad’s look speaks volumes, Chris Froome is screwing his eyes up in the hope that the torture stops soon and Nibali’s little smile is probably relief that the Italian anthem hasn’t been subject to such abuse.)


----------

